# Price Check!



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

What is a used Walther P22 going for these days? It has the threaded front barrel and is the shorter barrel version. I have all the backstraps, keys, lock, box, 2 mags and little spring threader for cleaning. I'm thinking about trading her in and if I do I want to get a fair price.


----------

